# A few pics to start it out right!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Awesome!!!! Thanks Aaron!!!! How bout a few pics to start it off!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

good shooting! i havent been bunny hunting before, i am really looking forward to it though


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wish I could take credit for the shooting..... but is was a friend from the UK that did it using one of my "Classic Bamboo" catties.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

oh haha, it sure looks nice


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a bunch of good eating and a great shooter.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I`m not quite sure who took these bunnies.
Good shooting!
I know Perry`s pocket shooters perform well. 
Just because ,like my pocket shooters, they are small frames....they are quite capable of taking small game humanely.
Slingshots can be more than just can smashers.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I`m not quite sure who took these bunnies.


Those bunny's were harvested by our own "Yeeharr" on this forum!!! Haven't seen him on in a while. I hope he's out hunting more conies!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

He's a good shot. Good job yeeharr


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Right on! I'm sooo glad the hunting section was created!

Great looking bunnies!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

smitty said:


> Looks like a bunch of good eating


I'm sure you'd find a good recipe in here.







What say we make this the official forum cookbook?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I might try to get a squirrel this weekend. It has been years since I have eaten one. I have to check the laws first.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

in NY u can hunt squirrel all year and there is a bag limit of 5. i think


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I might try to get a squirrel this weekend. It has been years since I have eaten one. I have to check the laws first.


Hi RM, 
Hey if you check the laws, lemme know what you find. I'm doubting it's legal to hunt with slingshots in NH.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Great shooting, I think the wound on the head of the second, smaller bunny proves that slingshots *can *be an effective hunting tool. Also regarding squirrels, I just witnessed a little bugger eating my mum's strawberries. She only bought them a few days ago!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I might try to get a squirrel this weekend. It has been years since I have eaten one. I have to check the laws first.


Hi RM, 
Hey if you check the laws, lemme know what you find. I'm doubting it's legal to hunt with slingshots in NH.
[/quote]

sept 1st is squirrel season. However I could not find anything regarding slingshots.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

recurve, i would sugest checking under bow and crossbow laws. thats the only place i would find reasonable


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I might try to get a squirrel this weekend. It has been years since I have eaten one. I have to check the laws first.


Hi RM, 
Hey if you check the laws, lemme know what you find. I'm doubting it's legal to hunt with slingshots in NH.
[/quote]

sept 1st is squirrel season. However I could not find anything regarding slingshots.
[/quote]

Recurve, just check the laws on slingshots -- they might be listed along with nunchucks, knives, and other such weapons.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> in NY u can hunt squirrel all year and there is a bag limit of 5. i think


Not so, thereis a season and stsrts Sept 1st.
Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Squirrel Is my favorite wild meat.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine allso Jay. I also like Turtle pretty well. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love squirrel, it tastes like duck; I'd like to try turtle ... and squizzers are a pest almost everywhere, look into the vermin laws. And who in the !*}? is Yeeharr? I haven't seen him around, I thought I knew most of the English lot here.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I love squirrel, it tastes like duck; I'd like to try turtle ... and squizzers are a pest almost everywhere, look into the vermin laws. And who in the !*}? is Yeeharr? I haven't seen him around, I thought I knew most of the English lot here.


He's made two posts about hunting rabbits, he uses 000# (0.36") buckshot for his hunting with great sucess!


----------

